# Gothic Halloween wedding anyone?



## Serena (Jan 17, 2009)

We're planning to get married on Halloween 2010 and are looking for creative ideas.

Sofar what we have planned but is subject to change:
Heavy appetizers party reception where guests are requested to come in costume of their choice (but they won't be turned away if they choose not to) in a Gothic church-turned-party venue
Caramel apples and candy buffet
Jack o lanterns scattered about
Hot spiced cider and hot cocoa (plus sodas and alcoholic beverages)
Lots of black, deep red, silver, maybe deep purple accents
Deep red roses
My dress is based on a vampiress in a Victoria Francis painting

What other things would you add? Would you make the costumes a theme or go random?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't do a "haunt" per say but we do throw one hellava party every year. We spare no expense and go all out. This past year we got a request to have a wedding and reception at the party. Sounded like a blast so we agreed. 

We had the whole thing outside in the cemetery and all of the wedding party came as zombies (in formal wear - too cool!). I set up hay bales as seating and to form the aisle for them to walk down. All of the guest sat outside the cemetery and the wedding party walked through the gate and was married in the graveyard by a JP. For music we used a dark, pipe organ, version of "Here Comes the Bride" but finished things off with the theme song to "The Addams Family".

The reception was held in my bar in the basement and the cake was shaped like a haunted castle with little ghosts in the graveyard. The cake toppers were a little formally dressed skeletons (him with a top hat and her with a wreath). They turned out great.

The coolest thing was that we didn't tell any of the other guest at my party to expect to be attending a wedding. As we started the wedding a lot of people thought it was just part of the decor. It was a nice little surprise for a lot of people.

Feel free to PM me for pics - I still havent got them organized on Photobucket - I should probably do that before next Halloween.

The whole experience was pretty cool- tons of work but well worth it.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

On the theme or random for the costumes issue, go random, the crowds will be happier, and it lets people come in something they may feel more comfortable in.

Maybe do the invites like gothic death notices or a gathering request for the reading of a will.

Maybe make a guest sign in book that looks like the book from Young Frankenstein "How I Did It"

I would look at some movies for some prop ideas, maybe something like Young Frankenstein, Addams Family, Hocus Pocus, etc. Keep it light and fun.

You can do the addition of dry ice to the punch bowl for the bubbling fog.

Look at Martha Stewart's stuff for thematic food ideas and displays.

Don't go too gross or gory, it's an easy way to offend a lot of people.

How about doing a painted backdrop and do photos of you and all the guests, like something done at a prom or an amusment park. It lets you have photos of all the guests and helps get everybody in the mood.

There's tons of great sound effects and music for the background atmosphere.

Learn to build props now, and start building things you would like to use.

DON'T SPEND YOURSELF INTO THE POORHOUSE!
It's only one day, don't kill the years to come by being buried in debt because of the wedding or reception. I've known 5 couples who've gotten divorced over the debts they buried themselves in on their wedding and reception.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I think it's a great, fun, and all things considered, a cheap way to tie the knot. I'd love to have some more details. Feel free to PM me to discuss.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome idea! i want pics of this!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Any more news or ideas?
I think lots of candles would be gorgeous. Use real where and if you can and safely out of reach. Fill the rest of the spaces with the led flicker kind. 
Start making them now out of pvc and you will have tons by next year.
And I agree, don't break the bank, but make it look like you did!
Spend the money on things you will continue to use in your home or haunt!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Those colors sound great I guess be sure that the shades of those colors dont clash to much. Not sure about the silver with the red and purple but I guess it will all depend on how it all looks together. As for a theme, that would depend on you. Will you also have bridesmaids? Maybe have them dress based on a theme too. I would love to see the pics when you get this going. Good Luck.


----------

